# Wyndham points question



## jpsmit (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey there, i am writing this from Wyndham Bonnet Creek where we are currently staying in and loving our 2bdrm unit. As we consider purchasing (used - don't worry) some Wyndham points, a couple of questions. (there will be more)

1. What we paid to rent the unit ($100 per night) is less than the MF on 224k points that we would require for the same property at the same time. Is someone taking a loss? Or is there something i. Don't know about? 

2. This is a large resort. Does anyone know their (and other locations) occupancy rate. It makes sense to me that i buy somewhere that is harder to get into so i can take advantage of the earlier booking window. - anyone have any thoughts?

That's it for now. THanks all for your help!


----------



## learnalot (Aug 24, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> Hey there, i am writing this from Wyndham Bonnet Creek where we are currently staying in and loving our 2bdrm unit.
> 
> 1. What we paid to rent the unit ($100 per night) is less than the MF on 224k points that we would require for the same property at the same time. Is someone taking a loss? Or is there something i. Don't know about?
> 
> 2. This is a large resort. Does anyone know their (and other locations) occupancy rate. It makes sense to me that i buy somewhere that is harder to get into so i can take advantage of the earlier booking window. - anyone have any thoughts?!



The person who rented to you is probably either a Platinum owner passing along their discount and/or they own somewhere with lower MF's.  The early booking window would not usually be needed except maybe for holiday weeks,especially if you want a 3 or 4 bedroom unit.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 24, 2012)

There are a couple of possibilities..You may have found an owner that cant use all his points this year so they rented to you at a loss, to recover some of his maintenance fees. or since a vip owner gets a discount for reservations made within 60 days of check in, he could rent at $100 a night and break even or even make a dollar or two... In my case I made money on a bunch of rentals early in the year and could afford to rent my last few points this year at a loss, just to get them rented..Im still at a profit for the year.


If you buy in the Wyndham System (and you already seem to know this) there are only two reasons to buy points based at a particular resort, one is ARP and the other is the maintenance fee.  Occupancy level is not important except as it affects the need for ARP

So if there is a resort you want to visit a lot, and occupancy levels are high for the times you want, buy there for the ARP... I am buying in New Orleans because I want to guarantee reservations for Jazz Fest there

The other factor is Maintenance Fees, buy where the fees are the lowest, and where you think they will stay low.


----------



## jpsmit (Aug 30, 2012)

*Points System Carry on*

I hope this doesn't put anyone in an awkward position - if so, please let me know. Various people have alluded to the fact that you can get destinations for less points closer to the date. Obviously I can't go in an check for myself as I don't own yet. Would someone be willing to show some samples - perhaps a screen shot of what might be available now - let's say Eastern Seaboard - Alexandria, Newport &/or Bonnet Creek - thanks for helping me understand, I am still trying to get my head around it all!

cheers.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> I hope this doesn't put anyone in an awkward position - if so, please let me know. Various people have alluded to the fact that you can get destinations for less points closer to the date. Obviously I can't go in an check for myself as I don't own yet. Would someone be willing to show some samples - perhaps a screen shot of what might be available now - let's say Eastern Seaboard - Alexandria, Newport &/or Bonnet Creek - thanks for helping me understand, I am still trying to get my head around it all!
> 
> cheers.



Good for you to ask this  ...I was lucky enough to gain access to my sellers account to see what could be booked at varies resorts in the Wyndham system in the "express window", before I made my decision to purchase. I hope someone will help you out here, I would do it myself but sadly I no longer have that kind of access. Good Luck!

Edit: I'm hoping someone can post you a screen shot or copy paste availability...not suggesting someone let you gain access to there account. Just clarifying that!


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> I hope this doesn't put anyone in an awkward position - if so, please let me know. Various people have alluded to the fact that you can get destinations for less points closer to the date. Obviously I can't go in an check for myself as I don't own yet. Would someone be willing to show some samples - perhaps a screen shot of what might be available now - let's say Eastern Seaboard - Alexandria, Newport &/or Bonnet Creek - thanks for helping me understand, I am still trying to get my head around it all!
> 
> cheers.



Just checked for what I could get for a 2 bedroom at the following two resorts.  I am a platinum member so it is cheaper for the points.

Bonnet Creek  09/21/2012	7 nights        2 Bedroom Deluxe		84,000  points          42,000  points 	
Star Island      09/28/2012   7 nights        2 Bedroom Deluxe		84,000  points          42,000  points

My nightly rate would be 42,000 points times $5.50 cents per thousand (enter whatever cost per thousand you want, I believe this rate is slightly above the Club Wyndham Access rate).

That would work out to about $33 dollars per night.

09/03/2012 7 nights  2 Bedroom Deluxe    108,000 points  54,000 points

Just for you info, the above is a comparator that is closer in time to your unit:

54,000 points times $5.5 works out to $44.42 per night.

I would not feel to bad for the poor mega renter.  I believe that a lot of them are Platinum owners.  They get free housekeepoing credits and have free guest passes.  The do alright at $100 per night.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2012)

Heres a screen shot of discounts available at a few of the resorts today. Refer to the points charts in the directory to see what the full price woud be


----------



## jpsmit (Aug 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Just checked for what I could get for a 2 bedroom at the following two resorts.  I am a platinum member so it is cheaper for the points.
> 
> Bonnet Creek  09/21/2012	7 nights        2 Bedroom Deluxe		84,000  points          42,000  points
> Star Island      09/28/2012   7 nights        2 Bedroom Deluxe		84,000  points          42,000  points
> ...



Thank you for this!! Please confirm that I am understanding it correctly.

84,000 points - is this what I would use if I were a (non-Platinum) owner? and 42,000 is what you would use because you are?

the computation - 42k X $5.50 = $33 per night. Is this calculation just your way of figuring out what you are actually paying?

This comment:





> "09/03/2012 7 nights  2 Bedroom Deluxe    108,000 points  54,000 points
> 
> Just for you info, the above is a comparator that is closer in time to your unit:
> 
> 54,000 points times $5.5 works out to $44.42 per night."



Are you suggesting this is what the owner actually paid for what I rented? Is this because it was closer to the actual rental date as it does not match the Wyndham points chart. Or, is it because he/she is a Platinum owner?

BTW neither feeling sorry for nor begrudging the owner at all - I am certainly more than satisfied with my end of the bargain and assume the same to be true at the other end.

thanks again for helping me understand.


----------



## jpsmit (Aug 30, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Heres a screen shot of discounts available at a few of the resorts today. Refer to the points charts in the directory to see what the full price woud be



Thanks Ron. Just clarifying, are the percentages percentages *OFF* the "list number of points" or percentages *OF* the list number of points?

How far out are the locations discounted? a month? two? three? Is it sort of a Dutch Auction where the discount gets greater closer to the date or is it set and left?

Would there be similar listings for a place like Alexandria?

thanks - and I appreciate your (all of your) patience as I try to understand.

Blessings!
JP


----------



## jpsmit (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh, and one more question. I have seen (in this thread and elsewhere) a reference to *Club Wyndham* It sounds like this is something different than a deeded set of points. Is there advantages/disadvantages? could someone please elaborate on the difference?

thanks thanks thanks again!


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> Thank you for this!! Please confirm that I am understanding it correctly ...



What I quoted was what was available to me to book as a Platinum Owner.  This figure includes both the VIP Plantinum discount plus the VIP upgrade that I would receive on those units.  

There is no direct relationship between what Wyndham is offering the VIP members and the points charts.  

If you were a non-VIP member, you would go to the points chart as a guide.  In my experience, the points can vary depending on a number of factors.  Last minute specials, split reservations, other reasons that are a mystry to me.  I do not use the points charts very often because of this.  I look to see what the mighty computer says.

If you wanted to compare the actual for what I quoted with the points chart, I would suggest you look at the 2 bedroom delux entry to see what a non-Wyndham VIP would pay and what what a 1 bedroom unit would cost.  Again, these are just a guide in my opionion.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> Oh, and one more question. I have seen (in this thread and elsewhere) a reference to *Club Wyndham* It sounds like this is something different than a deeded set of points. Is there advantages/disadvantages? could someone please elaborate on the difference?
> 
> thanks thanks thanks again!



What you are referring to is probably Club Wyndham Access (the member does not own the deed, the Club does).  The other verision is the tried and true deeded timeshare, Club Wyndham Plus.  

There are a number of threads on TUG that discuss the pros and cons of both systems.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> Thanks Ron. Just clarifying, are the percentages percentages *OFF* the "list number of points" or percentages *OF* the list number of points?
> 
> How far out are the locations discounted? a month? two? three? Is it sort of a Dutch Auction where the discount gets greater closer to the date or is it set and left?
> 
> ...



I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Old Town Alexandria is not a resort that is prone to many discounts.  You will see some now and again as a Platinum member within the 60 day window.  Your chances are much better at Nationial Harbor, which tends to want more points than Old Town Alexandria.  National Harbor does show up on a fairly regular basis in various discount windows.  National Harbor is about 15 minutes away.

09/14/2012 7 nights  2 Bedroom Deluxe    250,000 non-VIP points  125,000 VIP Platium points no upgrade was available


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm itching to know if there's any express window availability in Hawaii. Maui or Oahu.

Thanks.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 30, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> Thanks Ron. Just clarifying, are the percentages percentages *OFF* the "list number of points" or percentages *OF* the list number of points?
> 
> How far out are the locations discounted? a month? two? three? Is it sort of a Dutch Auction where the discount gets greater closer to the date or is it set and left?
> 
> ...



The resort specials are discount pertentages OFF the regular points required...so if the unit "rack rate" was 200k and they were offering 25% resort special, the reduced points cost would be 150k.

No Dutch Auction type of setup.  I think the resort specials are generally 60 - 90 days out.


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 30, 2012)

Love the screenshot!  Anyone care to share specials for Oct/Nov?


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 30, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Love the screenshot!  Anyone care to share specials for Oct/Nov?



I know. The screenshot was cool. 

Why am I up?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I'm itching to know if there's any express window availability in Hawaii. Maui or Oahu.
> 
> Thanks.



Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki

10/19/2012 7 Studio   154,000  77,000


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Love the screenshot!  Anyone care to share specials for Oct/Nov?



as far out as they go is the week of Oct 18


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I'm itching to know if there's any express window availability in Hawaii. Maui or Oahu.
> 
> Thanks.




Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
Honolulu, Hawai'i
Aug. 24-30	Aug. 31 - Sep. 6	Sep. 7-13	Sep. 14-20	Sep. 21-27	Sep. 28 - Oct. 4	Oct. 5-11	Oct. 12-18
10%	10%	10%	10%	10%	-	-	10%



Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk**
Honolulu, Hawai'i
Aug. 24-30	Aug. 31 - Sep. 6	Sep. 7-13	Sep. 14-20	Sep. 21-27	Sep. 28 - Oct. 4	Oct. 5-11	Oct. 12-18
10%	-	-	-	-	-	-


----------



## ronparise (Aug 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
> 
> 10/19/2012 7 Studio   154,000  77,000



You are just teasing everyone with your Platinum VIP discounts


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 31, 2012)

ronparise said:


> You are just teasing everyone with your Platinum VIP discounts



Yes, and it's so bratty of him to keep doing it.

Thanks for the info on Hawaii, Ron.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 31, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Yes, and it's so bratty of him to keep doing it.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Hawaii, Ron.



I know, I know, do not interfer with the Mega Rentors profits by showing their cost structure.  All hail the mega rentor.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 31, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I know, I know, do not interfer with the Mega Rentors profits by showing their cost structure.  All hail the mega rentor.



Teasing you RR. Wish I was platinum.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 31, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I know, I know, do not interfer with the Mega Rentors profits by showing their cost structure.  All hail the mega rentor.



You are teasing me too, but what I might pay for what Im renting isnt the point
If you are interested , most of what I do is at one resort and I dont use Wyndhan points. I own floating weeks, and I can get 3 weekend rentals out of $500 mf and I rent those weekends for anywhere from $500 to $1200 I dont mind telling you this because I have seen you cant do the math

The point is you posting the Platinum discount doesnt answer the question asked. The poster was interested in what kind of discount he might be able to expect


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
> 
> 10/19/2012 7 Studio   154,000  77,000



RR is this the best you can do?

As soon as they are listed, can't you book in high season both a Studio at 154,000 and a 2 BR at 450,000? Within 60 days, when everything has been reserved and nothing is being listed at Royal garden, cancel and rebook the Studio at 77,000 within 15 seconds? Then, cancel the 2 BR and get it as a Studio upgrade?

Can't you get a 2BR for 77,000? I can. Maybe you don't have the ba!!s to try.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> RR is this the best you can do?
> 
> As soon as they are listed, can't you book in high season both a Studio at 154,000 and a 2 BR at 450,000? Within 60 days, when everything has been reserved and nothing is being listed at Royal garden, cancel and rebook the Studio at 77,000 within 15 seconds? Then, cancel the 2 BR and get it as a Studio upgrade?
> 
> Can't you get a 2BR for 77,000? I can. Maybe you don't have the ba!!s to try.



Your right.  I do not go to HI.  I primarily use weekends within driving distance of southcentral Pa.  I do not use ARP.  I do not use the system you have indicated either.

P.S.  And, yes, I do have enough points to do that if I wanted to.

P.P.S.  Even if I were to do what you suggest, it would be in Myrtle Beach where I have plenty of ARP rights.  The reason is straight forward, Their resorts all have air conditioning.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Your right.  I do not go to HI.  I primarily use weekends within driving distance of southcentral Pa.  I do not use ARP.  I do not use the system you have indicated either.
> 
> P.S.  And, yes, I do have enough points to do that if I wanted to.
> 
> P.P.S.  Even if I were to do what you suggest, it would be in Myrtle Beach where I have plenty of ARP rights.  The reason is straight forward, Their resorts all have air conditioning.



RR

I apologize for trying to get to you. Actually, I hope to do exactly what I suggested next year at Royal Garden at Waikiki. I have already booked the 2 BR, and will book a Studio once they begin to disappear. At the 60 day point, I will begin to choose my time to try a switch.

There are benefits to being Platinum.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 1, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> RR
> 
> I apologize for trying to get to you. Actually, I hope to do exactly what I suggested next year at Royal Garden at Waikiki. I have already booked the 2 BR, and will book a Studio once they begin to disappear. At the 60 day point, I will begin to choose my time to try a switch.
> 
> There are benefits to being Platinum.



Wish you well with it.  What I do, with some sucess if I can change in and between my resort cluster, is book one out of the 60 day window.  Then book a 2nd one within the 60 day window.  Then cancell the first one.  If you are not fixed to one resort in HI, then this trick might work.  I am not sure if this will work during prime season, especially if a wait list emerges before next summer.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 1, 2012)

*Wait List*

I have answered the survey many times always stating that I have no interest in a waiting list and certainly would not pay $39 to be on it. A wait list would affect what I do a great deal, negatively.


----------



## Uppie_ (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry all newbie if you can't tell by the post count lol. Where the heck does Ron find those discount charts? I believe they also exist for RCI resorts too or am I wrong.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 3, 2012)

Uppie_ said:


> Sorry all newbie if you can't tell by the post count lol. Where the heck does Ron find those discount charts? I believe they also exist for RCI resorts too or am I wrong.



If you are an owner, once you create a login you will see an area on the website called Resort Specials.  That's for Wyndham.  RCI usually sends emails if they are having a sale.


----------

